# Hospital Tank Help



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

Is it okay to take a spare tank that has currently has nothing in it and put water in it from a operational tank as a hospital tank? Any issues for the sick fish if the hospital tank does not have established bacteria?


----------



## BRANT13 (Feb 18, 2009)

well if your taking water from the tank thats infected i dont think it would be too good....also water doesnt relly give you much, youll have to cycle the tank or used established filter media from another one to give it a jump start.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

> Any issues for the sick fish if the hospital tank does not have established bacteria?


Yes, ammonia will build and add to the stress of the sick fish. Put a small filter on it and add some media from the established tank's filter. Monitor ammonia/nitrite levels, and use a detox product along with water changes. I also wouldn't use the water from the main tank for reason given.


----------



## Tiberian (Jun 14, 2009)

BRANT13 said:


> well if your taking water from the tank thats infected i dont think it would be too good....also water doesnt relly give you much, youll have to cycle the tank or used established filter media from another one to give it a jump start.


I was initially thinking of a hospital tank incase 2 fish got into a fight so I would have a safe place to put the hurt fish. I hadn't thought about a infection issue.


----------



## prov356 (Sep 20, 2006)

If you don't have an immediate need for the hospital tank, you can get a small sponge filter and run it in the new tank for a few weeks, then move it over.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I always keep a spare tank up and running with some garbage fish to keep the tank within cycle. Right now, my hosipital tank has some spare Julies with a sponge filter.

Additionally, I always keep a spare sponge filter seasoning in one of my tanks in case I need to set up one of the spare 10 gallons I have. Dropping that sponge filter into the new tank is an instant cycle.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

I have been using hospital/ quarantine tanks for years, without any filtration. You need heat and aeration, but no filtration---if you are willing to do daily water changes (or at least every other day). I sterilize the tank in between uses.

I also often use water from the display tank----initially, if I'm adding a fish from that tank. After the fish is settled, I then begin daily water changes. Or, if I've quarantined a new arrival and am ready to add him to the display tank, I begin adding the display tank's water, over a few days. It's much less stressful to the new fish when you do add him to the display tank, if he's already used to the water.

***I don't see the point of filtration in a hospital tank---if you have to add medication, you are going to have to cycle it again anyway. If you put the quarantine's filter in your display tank between additions, there's the chance that you may add an unwanted organism, unless you sterilize it. To me, it's just easier to do the water changes in the quarantine tank.


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

I think you assume that all people use medication to treat a sick fish.

In the many years I have been keeping fish, I've found that heat, salt, garlic, and a less stressful environment away from other fish can often cure many issues.

I only treat with Metronidazole or clout if I really need to, and even then I have found that throwing a small bag of carbon into the tank when finished will get rid of the medication and leave the biofilter intact.


----------



## oldcatfish (May 27, 2009)

No, not all people use medications...but most do, especially new hobbyists. And some fish are very sensitive to certain medications....Clout for example, will not be tolerated by silver dollars. Plus some meds will damage the aquarium's biological filter.

Personally, I rarely use medications either (or salt, or garlic), but I do quarantine new fish, and usually remove established fish that have been badly injured. They heal better when not in the same tank as the aggressive fish.

And for most purposes, I still find it easier to do the daily water changes rather than a filter. Maybe it's just me though.


----------



## mncherie1 (Mar 27, 2009)

I've used heat and salt...but what do you guys use garlic for? This one is new to me


----------



## vaypourus (May 20, 2008)

mncherie1 said:


> I've used heat and salt...but what do you guys use garlic for? This one is new to me


Garlic is a natural anti-parasitic, anti-bacterial, and anti-fungal. It is found in many cichlid foods. In small amounts, it is very good for fish as it is high in nutrients but should not be fed all the time.

Some people claim a garlic mix food will help coerce fish into eating when they aren't accepting regular food, although I have never tried this.

On a side note, for humans, garlic is in the top three of the best superfoods you can put into your body. Eat up!


----------

